# New tax bill approved, veto not possible.



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry for the bad news on a Friday. Approved in the Senate...
http://www.cnn.com/2007/POLITICS/08/02/congress.kidshealth.ap/index.html

We need to keep getting the calls/emails out there to defeat this somehow.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Sorry for the bad news on a Friday...
> http://www.cnn.com/2007/POLITICS/08/02/congress.kidshealth.ap/index.html


Man that sucks...big time!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

The House version did not pass with a large enough margin to be veto proof.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess the obvious question would be... is there a list of the "elected public servants" who voted for this so I know who to vote out of office?


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Link to who voted Yea/Nay


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

We still have yet to see in what form this legislation was "passed". The details on Cigar Taxes for us, is what is key. There is always a lot of wrangling at the last minute before items are voted on... I would like to know what measures for taxes are in the current bill, as presented by the senate.

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> I guess the obvious question would be... is there a list of the "elected public servants" who voted for this so I know who to vote out of office?


 Both Burr and Dole voted NAY.

CD


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Both Durbin, and Obama from Illinois voted yea. Do you think an email telling them that they just lost any chance of my voting for them, for anything, would make a difference?


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

This is the latest. The house approved a tax increase to 44%, a dollar per cigar tax cap, and floor tax at year end on cigarettes only. That is Hr 3162. The senate approved hr976 (small business help resalution, yea right) with tobacco increase to 53%, a $3 cap on cigars, and a floor tax on wholesale tobacco inventory. Now the house and senate have to meet to work out the difference.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> This is the latest. The house approved a tax increase to 44%, a dollar per cigar tax cap, and floor tax at year end on cigarettes only. That is Hr 3162. The senate approved hr976 (small business help resalution, yea right) with tobacco increase to 53%, a $3 cap on cigars, and a floor tax on wholesale tobacco inventory. Now the house and senate have to meet to work out the difference.


Thanks for the clarification Steve. As usual the government is doing thing efficiently :brick:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

The house is still yet to vote and the house version is $1 cap. So wewre not done yet.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Somehow I don't see this getting done in a timely manner.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Booo!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Florida senate was divided with one yes and one no!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Both PA Senators voted yes. Damn!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

"Bloodsuckers..." Tony Soprano


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

both from VA voted yea. cowards.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

TX reps were split...One Yay...One Nay.....you other states need to get yals reps on board, or atleast one of them on board! lol


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

So essentially they are going to use us to pull their asses out of that medicare fiasco they instituted...


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Colorado split 1 & 1 - But SHELBY (R-AL) said NO! Gotta love those Shelbys.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Starsky said:


> Both Durbin, and Obama from Illinois voted yea. Do you think an email telling them that they just lost any chance of my voting for them, for anything, would make a difference?


my emails before the vote didn't seem to matter....


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Both senators from MD., Cardin and Mikulski, voted Yea. Maybe thats why i did noy hear back from them. My congressman, Roscoe Bartlett, sent me a form letter/email saying that he was to busy to reply to everyone, but i could call his office if i needed help with a passport or whatever.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Florida senate was divided with one yes and one no!!


Mel Martinez - R voted no...he was swayed by Rocky and gang.

Bill Nelson - D - Voted yes. he stopped answering phones and turned off his fax.

Whimp.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

How much more will the citizens take of the govt. telling them what to do, how to do it, where to do it, when to do it and how they are going to PAY for regardless....

This Country was founded by Anarchy... it is time Anarchy changes things once again. I propose a hunting season on politicians!


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey guys I just signed a complaint letter being sent to the senate to stop the cigar tax. We need for all of us to visit our nearest Cigar shop and sign up to reject this crazy tax. I visited Watson's cigars in Vinton Virginia today and I sign a form to state that I am apposed to pass the cigar tax they want to... We need to have our cigar shops send out these letters so we could be heard. If you need a copy of the form let me know and I will post one on our sight.....


----------



## northidahotim (Apr 3, 2007)

WOW! VETO VETO VETO VETO
Both Idaho senators voted no. But one of them was on committee when this thing was sent to the floor and voted yea to get it there. So I think the phone calls in this state helped a little. How can a blatant form of socialism pass through undetected by most Americans. The polls say that most Americans approve of this bill. Because it's "for the children" What a bunch of crap. See, the people who push this kind of agenda now have the door opened up just a little bit more. Children now include people up to 25 yrs of age. I'm sure illegals and indigents are included somewhere in this bill. I would like to know where the income limits are in the one that passed. Initially it included people up to 83k/yr. Ridiculous. I'm stunned.


----------



## lifeslittleobserver (Jun 26, 2007)

I sent emails to Cardin telling him not to vote yea! He then has the nerve to thank me supporting him in the fight for childrens health care. He said how he was a co-sponsor and on and on and on and on. 

Mikulski never even bothered to answer.

I just hope a veto stands.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

I wouldn't worry - the House version was well short of the veto-proof margin, so if the houses even reconcile the bills, they have to go back to get re-passed. If they pass, then the bill would get vetoed by Bush, where the Senate may have enough votes, but the House wouldn't.

It's much more difficult to get 2/3 vote from the House than from the Senate, which is a bit more ideological. Keep the campaign up to let your reps know your opposition to the unfair bill and it will assuredly die. At least the President is on our side. After next year's election, it may be a different story, but for now, I wouldn't worry...


----------



## northidahotim (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, after Bush leaves office we don't have anyone to take his place. Keep your fingers crossed that the Republican Party finds a good candidate. Fred Thompson looks good but I don't know much about him other than he's an actor and a senator. Kind of scary. Reagan was an actor also though. I'm surprised they haven't started taxing us every time we go to the bathroom. Then they would get 100% of the population. Call it the crapper tax.


----------



## lifeslittleobserver (Jun 26, 2007)

Jack, thanks for that link.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

northidahotim said:


> Yeah, after Bush leaves office we don't have anyone to take his place. Keep your fingers crossed that the Republican Party finds a good candidate. Fred Thompson looks good but I don't know much about him other than he's an actor and a senator. Kind of scary. Reagan was an actor also though. I'm surprised they haven't started taxing us every time we go to the bathroom. Then they would get 100% of the population. Call it the crapper tax.


Fred Thompson was a lawyer before he was an actor. Actually, he still is a practicing lawyer. He was approached for TV after someone saw him in the courtroom.


----------



## JTokash-cl (Jul 22, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> How much more will the citizens take of the govt. telling them what to do, how to do it, where to do it, when to do it and how they are going to PAY for regardless....
> 
> This Country was founded by Anarchy... it is time Anarchy changes things once again. I propose a hunting season on politicians!


Just tell me when to saddle up; you can count me in! I think it's time for a "tea party," how about you?

I wonder if any of the politicians realize that if no one is able to purchase tobacco due to the price hike, they won't be generating any taxes to fund the program?

This seems like it's going to get messy...

-Justin


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Insane.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

question... i know absolutly crap about politics (nada) like will these same officials vote again for another tax? question is could it help to thank my reps for voting nay and letting them know ill support them??


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Eespidie said:


> question... i know absolutly crap about politics (nada) like will these same officials vote again for another tax? question is could it help to thank my reps for voting nay and letting them know ill support them??


You should definitely contact your representatives and let them know how you feel about tobacco issues. The more we all do this, the more aware the politicians will be.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

These co** su****s will never ever get another vote from me--both from VA. voted Yea---them Ba**ards


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

tobacmon said:


> These co** su****s will never ever get another vote from me--both from VA. voted Yea---them Ba**ards


I'm thinking of sending them both a bag of dogsh*t. to let them both know they're full of sh*t. or there was a company that will send someone sh*t, that is fake, but the recipient doesnt know it.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Both NJ Senators voted yea, no surprise there! We already have a 24% tobacco tax why not raise it a little or a lot.....j#*@ O&*<! Menendez is a disgrace to all Cuban-Americans!


----------



## Pumpkinsdad (Apr 21, 2007)

Ohio went Half in Half. Actually I am suprised since the state voted a smoking ban before it was finished being written.


----------



## Robertsr (Aug 6, 2007)

"Whenever politicians offer you pie in the sky, just remember whose dough they'll be using..."

I understand that phone calls to your representative's office count for a whole lot more than e-mails. It takes a person to answer the phone eventually, and e-mails can just be ignored.


----------



## dabru (Aug 8, 2007)

FIRST POST-- The continual increase in taxation of products and services used by a minority of people in this Country is a crime. The British taxed tea which was used by all and the people revolted- I suppose your children learn their lessons well.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Great first post...welcome to Cigar Live.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

I was going to try to open a cigar bar. i guess not now.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Keep up the fight everyone. I am still campaigning my senators even though both voted for it. But then I do live in the Social Welfare Republic of California where only the ACLU has a rights... and they do not support the liberty of smoking.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Hold on to your wallets fellow brothers/sisters, those miserable bollocks are coming after them. Once Comrade Hillary takes office, each person will receive a stipend of 3 machine made, horse shiiite sticks per month.


----------

